
Dating App Zoosk Destroyed by Tinder, Drops 1/3 of Staff - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/14/zoinks/
======
ZF1013
Is this a legit business now? The only thing that comes to mind when I think
of zoosk is annoying flashing ads and spam from several years ago.

------
smt88
The Zoosk app on Windows was malware. I had friends who asked me to get rid of
it, and it was really, really hard. Good riddance.

